# How to release Regulator pressure



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

It's time to refill my CO2 cylinder and proceed to remove the regulator. Unplugged solenoid, close cylinder valve and tried to release the pressure so both low and high gauges will show zero. Turned the handle (Smith single stage regulator) counter-clock-wise....Nothing. Tried again, this time closing a bit (clock-wise) and I noticed low pressure gauge going up. It is now showing 90 psi (from my normal working pressure of 40). Tried again, going all the way...handle came out, pressure still there. Oh well, decided to remove the regulator from the cylinder anyway. High pressure gauge now becomes zero but low pressure is still 90. I figure that if I plug in the solenoid, I'll get rid of the pressure in the right side but would I damage the needle valve doing that? Should I open it all the way maybe? 
Quick help is much appreciated. I want to refill my cylinder tomorrow, leaving on vacation soon.
Thank you


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

aniroc said:


> It's time to refill my CO2 cylinder and proceed to remove the regulator. Unplugged solenoid, close cylinder valve and tried to release the pressure so both low and high gauges will show zero. Turned the handle (Smith single stage regulator) counter-clock-wise....Nothing. Tried again, this time closing a bit (clock-wise) and I noticed low pressure gauge going up. It is now showing 90 psi (from my normal working pressure of 40). Tried again, going all the way...handle came out, pressure still there. Oh well, decided to remove the regulator from the cylinder anyway. High pressure gauge now becomes zero but low pressure is still 90. I figure that if I plug in the solenoid, I'll get rid of the pressure in the right side but would I damage the needle valve doing that? Should I open it all the way maybe?
> Quick help is much appreciated. I want to refill my cylinder tomorrow, leaving on vacation soon.
> Thank you


If you open the needle valve all the way and plug the solenoid in while the regulator is de-attached from the cylinder the low pressure gauge should go to zero. You may need to tighten/loosen the regulator knob itself during the process.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. That is what I'll do.
But I am still confused why I could not released the pressure while the regulator was still attached to cylinder according to step by step instructions.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

aniroc said:


> Thanks. That is what I'll do.
> But I am still confused why I could not released the pressure while the regulator was still attached to cylinder according to step by step instructions.


It's possible your low pressure gauge isn't working properly, or something may be clogged in your regulator? Or maybe it's just the working pressure that's leftover in the lines. Remember, just because you turn off the CO2 and the solenoid goes off doesn't mean the line isn't pressurized anymore. It may take a few hours for it to de-pressurize unless you disconnect it from the tubing and then open the solenoid and needle valve partially. You don't wanna do that for too long though depending on your setup because if the bubble counter is attached to the needle valve like the Milwuakee MA957 then if you open the needle valve and solenoid without any pressuring going through then water can get into the setup which isn't good.


----------

